# Rollin with a Deuce



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Heres an old Army Deuce a customer wanted us to hook up. He has a 4 yard Buyers poly electric spreader and 11 ft Henderson road plow. He plans to put a liquid system in between the cab and the spreader


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Very custom mount

















This thing should be a beast in a storm....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just saw one for sale on a site. 

That is a monster! A wing would be awesome on something like that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yea....fast its not...but in low gear...watch out!


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

hope you got some timbrens up front, and are you sure it can handle that big of a salter? might wanna go with a hitch mounted....very custom mount indeed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

would be great for advertising.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That is not a Deuce, that in fact, would be an M939 5-ton.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1065494 said:
 

> A wing would be awesome on something like that.


That would be awsome with a wing and a biger spreader. Is it 6wd?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Actually its an M813 5 ton....but close enough


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I would have given you a good deal on a plow and mount for that truck. Have one on a Deuce (yes it really is a Deuce LOL) Joe is restoring and he sure doesn't want the plow. Front frame ears should be the same.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

does it have windows?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

[email protected];1065556 said:


> Actually its an M813 5 ton....but close enough


One might argue that it's an M813A1 then since it has the drop sides.... 

Cool truck Jim, any more pictures?

Hopefully the customer is swapping out those NDT's for winter too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

I can get some more pics .....brb


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow that is awesome! he shoulda gotten it painted up.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

SWEET! Did he mention what he's going to plow with it? Like sub out to the state or??


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

That is badass!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

hope he upgrades the heater in it too, esp with that soft top, bet that will push some snow,
could use a set of these too

http://www.goodyear.com/truck/pdf/retreads/precure_drive_g143dt.pdf

or even better these the winter trac II at the bottom left, lots of guys running these and they love them say they are going places where they used to have to chain up

http://www.oliverrubber.com/us/en/traclug.asp

and these are the ones that they say are the best, almost never have to chain up with these they say


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1065706 said:


> SWEET! Did he mention what he's going to plow with it? Like sub out to the state or??


The rumor was he would be plowing drives and parking lots. The lots would be plowed in a hub/spoke fashion.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

He plows for the state I believe....oh he is gonna camo the blade too?? Yea safety first


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;1065954 said:


> The rumor was he would be plowing drives and parking lots. The lots would be plowed in a hub/spoke fashion.


:laughing:

I'm suprised this kind of response took this long to get......... :laughing:

Nice fab work on the plow mount for sure.:salute:


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome truck for plowing and very nice fab work but let us know if he freezes or goes deaf first... We had a deuce and a half for a tanker once. It would climb a hill so steep you thought you were on the space shuttle.


----------



## scottese (Oct 28, 2004)

basher;1065571 said:


> I would have given you a good deal on a plow and mount for that truck. Have one on a Deuce (yes it really is a Deuce LOL) Joe is restoring and he sure doesn't want the plow. Front frame ears should be the same.


I'd like to get a little more info on the deuce plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Drop Joe a note at [email protected]


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

That thing will MOVE SOME SNOW!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats cool i am thinking it needstobe bobbed, and satinblack for safety paint


----------

